# Merry Christmas to all.



## FredK (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm taking Friday and all next week off so to all Have a Very Merry Christmas.

See ya Mon the 27th.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 16, 2010)

And to you also FredK........I'll be around, so I'll save mine!


----------



## RJJ (Dec 18, 2010)

enjoy the time and be safe!


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 20, 2010)

Happy Holidays to all as well... gonna spend the time learning how to type and spell.....


----------



## Kevin Turner (Dec 20, 2010)

FredK Merry Christmas to you as well....wish I was going home, (Payson) for a white Christmas


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 20, 2010)

Merry Christmas FredK & Everyone else

View attachment 304


View attachment 304


/monthly_2010_12/005.jpg.4b720697fe3de4ecb541a4fc3b367121.jpg


----------



## Coug Dad (Dec 20, 2010)

I too am packing it in after today and heading for the South Bend, IN area for Christmas.  Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Alias (Dec 20, 2010)

Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas!

I am staying home, especially with the weather that is rolling in off the Pacific. As of 10:30 this AM, chains were required on the passes.

Sue, in icy CA


----------



## Alias (Dec 20, 2010)

delete duplicate


----------



## Alias (Dec 20, 2010)

delete duplicate


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 20, 2010)

CD,

Be careful in South Bend, calling for 10-16" on Thursday or Friday from the lake...and oh yea, Merry Christmas, I'm working till Thursday.


----------



## Coug Dad (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks FMWB.  Got the 4x4 sleigh all ready for over the river and through the woods.  You have a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## V767 (Dec 21, 2010)

Merry Christmas!

V767


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 22, 2010)

Merry Christmas



and may you have the spirit of Christmas everyday


----------



## mark handler (Dec 22, 2010)

And a Happy New Year......


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 22, 2010)

Well, decided to take the rest of the week off to go out and harvest some more vittles and enjoy time with my daughter shopping for my better half.  May our Lord bless you all during this holiday season and please be safe out there in your travels.  Till then, I'll be out taking aim and enjoying the fact that we can be free thanks to those protecting us and enjoy knowing that we can contrbute here to help others, laugh and disagree at times as necessary.  Enjoy the holiday and sip one to those who have gone before us in rememberance.


----------



## georgia plans exam (Dec 22, 2010)

Merry Christmas, everyone!

GPE


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Dec 23, 2010)

Merry Christmas.  Remember that more people are safer this year because we did our jobs.  Even in this tough time, when so many want us to do so little, we persist.

God Bless Us All.


----------



## jpranch (Dec 23, 2010)

View attachment 306


View attachment 307


View attachment 306


View attachment 307


/monthly_2010_12/header_04.jpg.cb8eceae209efb791be4398c05857cf2.jpg

/monthly_2010_12/cct_logo.jpg.a5b93ff3b5fa15e3f4b41031e073882d.jpg


----------



## conarb (Dec 23, 2010)

Merry Christmas.

View attachment 309

​
View attachment 309


/monthly_2010_12/santa.jpg.7b2049f1c558ce05dd574468297884b1.jpg


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 23, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all





It is a white Christmas here


----------



## mark handler (Dec 23, 2010)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> It is a white Christmas here


Yes but in So Cal we got MUD


----------



## DRP (Dec 23, 2010)

Over the river and through the woods...






As always, striving to take the high road.

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 23, 2010)

Will be a nice one here in MI also. Took 3 nice Doe yesterday with one gun in 40 seconds...... Ted Nugent would be proud. Plenty of nice corn fed vittles for the winter. Merry Christmas to one and all  

View attachment 310


View attachment 310


/monthly_2010_12/572953bc632fc_3DOneGun.jpg.6b5da7640be35b91615ad0b1c0e96774.jpg


----------



## mark handler (Dec 23, 2010)

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> Took 3 nice Doe yesterday with one gun in 40 seconds......


----------



## jpranch (Dec 23, 2010)

Mark, Doe's??? Good eatin!!!

DRP, Beautiful!!! Where???


----------



## mark handler (Dec 23, 2010)

jpranch said:
			
		

> Mark, Doe's???


Joke.........


----------



## DRP (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas JP, that's in SW VA, the edge of the valley and ridge mountains, I'm looking N, just behind the picture to the south is the last of the blue ridge here. If you look in the field I'm stuck in it shows this is karst geology, notice the undulation, collapsed caverns. The "bear cave" is to the left of the picture. At the base of this pasture is a sinkhole and small cave. I'm over the hill in the blue ridge, ocean front property


----------



## jpranch (Dec 24, 2010)

Mark, bear with me. I'm a blond!

DRP, I was in the Blue Ridge the last part of October. The leaves were spectacular! I have a brother-in-law in Spruce Pine NC.


----------



## peach (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas all !!

flurries here this morning.. Santa was good!


----------



## RJJ (Dec 25, 2010)

Hope you all have a great and Merry Christmas! FM jerky is always nice here in the east!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all; hope you have a blessed new year.

Uncle Bob


----------



## conarb (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas

View attachment 312

​





View attachment 312


/monthly_2010_12/snowman.jpg.44cc203e8a7c811dd524047174354fb9.jpg


----------



## packsaddle (Dec 25, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Jesus!  And Merry Christmas to all of you!


----------



## jpranch (Dec 25, 2010)

Wow, what a day. Good food & family.


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 26, 2010)

A great day for the family and me also, now time to get in better shape but I'm torn between the Lions and Dolphins today.

*Rjj*, will be making many pounds in January meanwhile packaging meat for the food pantry and I'll send you some (jerky) when finished, have to time it (making) when the wife is not home


----------



## RJJ (Dec 27, 2010)

FM: Can't wait! Wonderful time with the family sure needed a few days off. Went out yesterday to drag in some wood before the snow! Had twenty doe and a few young bucks in my woods. I have opened it up to a few hunters to kill off a few of them. They are eating everything  they can find. I may have to start shooting them myself.


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 28, 2010)

View attachment 314


*Rjj,* Took the rest of the week off and will be packaging and making some summer sausage before the jerky. Do you like that? Grilled some last night right off the hoof and it was great:
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 314


/monthly_2010_12/572953bc7186f_FreshVittles.jpg.f582f4d10311cf2691b7f89e97b9b0df.jpg


----------

